# What is the MAX a driver can make on UBER per week?



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

*Im going to use these rates as example. 90 cents a mile and min fare $4.20*
Los Angeles .90 cent a mile. min fare $4.65, driver still makes $2.40
Miami .85 cents a mile. min fare $5.00, driver makes $2.60
Chicago .90 mile min fare $4.20, driver still makes $2.40
Austin 1.00 mile $5.00 min fare, driver makes $3.20
Pheonix .75 mile $4.80 min fare, driver still makes $2.40
We all know if you do minimum fare you as driver gets $2.40, the most of these you can do in an hour of nonstop pings is one every 5 to 10 min, Ill say its more like 10 min, on continuous ping.
So this is $14.40 an hour minus gas, Im gonna call that 1.5 gallons.
*$12.15 in your pocket an hour.*
times 50hrs a week, You'd net *$607 a week*, this would be your gross pay at an employer, as you still need to pay taxes on your earnings. but lets talk gross pay.
*If you worked 50 hrs a week for 52 weeks a year*, you would gross $31,590 if your pings NEVER stopped and you completed 6 fares an hour! When uber does guaranteed pay they alway only require 1.5 pings an hour, that is because you will NOT get 6 pings an hour for 10 hours. You will get 1 to 2 pings an hour for 10 hours. thus creating the average amount a Uber driver can earn if app is on.
the average/mean would be $3.60 hour minus 1 gallon gas, or $2 an hour.
*$100 a week* or $5200 a year for *50 hour weeks and 52 weeks a year*.

*So there is your window. On 50 hours a week for 52 weeks a year, app on.
max pay with uber, again 50 hours a week!
$31,590 gross per year MAX, 60 pings a day, 300 pings a week, 52 weeks a year, 15600 pings a year. you still owe taxes, repairs, tires, brakes,oil changes, carwash*
and
*average/mean pay with uber
$5200 gross per year MORE LIKELY, 15 pings a day, 75 pings a week, 52 weeks a year, 3900 pings a year. you still owe taxes, repairs, tires, brakes,oil changes, carwash*

This definitely caps you out at $32,000 but worse puts you more likely at the $5,200 a year range.

*There is one other way to look at it. *

*If you work 50 hrs a week with a PAX in car on 55 mph trip for the entire week nonstop.*
you would make $0.90 cents a mile, there is NO WAY to make more than this hypothetical driving uberx!
each hour you drive 55 miles, at 20 mpg you need to buy 3 gallons of gas. $5 for gas for that hour!
ok uber is gonna take 25% of the .90 cents leaving you .70 cents a mile for 55 miles in an hour.
$38.50 an hour minus $5 for gas is $33.50 an hour, for 50 hours a week.
$1675 a week for 52 weeks a year would be $87,100 a year to Driver.
using this method.
*A driver with a Pax in car driving 55mph for 10 hours a day, 50 hours a week, 52 weeks a year could make *
$87,100* a year per year( unreasonable). 1 ping a day driving 550 miles a day,2,750 miles a week, 143,000 miles a year with PAX in car! you still owe taxes, repairs, tires, brakes,oil changes, carwash*
*You need a new car now, subtract $30000 off that! *
*$57,000 gross a year now, you still owe taxes, repairs, tires, brakes,oil changes, carwash*

so the thought a uber driver can make $90,000 a year driving uberx is utterly a LIE.
seems like another lawsuit for uber?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

For the month of February, my average (after all expenses) is $9/hr & $1.05/mile. Our base rate is $1.25 and $1.10/mile and $0.20/min and $5.20 minimum fare. It is a minimum wage.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Impossible to calculate since it's all theoretical, and because I'd probably want to kill myself if I spent 50 hours a week just doing Uber.

Your rate of $0.90/mile won't apply in many markets, and commission take will vary (mine is 80%/20% while some are only getting a percentage of 72%/28%). There are other things that are flawed too, such as distance of individual trips, cancelled trips, surge, type of car, etc.

Also, the myth of $90,000/year with was long debunked back in 2014 and Uber has even admitted it so that won't apply here either.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

in PHX it is .75 cents a mile. and in many areas its dropped to .90 cents. If your market is higher, Uber will be dropping it soon. Count on it. They always drop it after they test other areas.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

I guess the point is at 50 hrs a week, the most you can make is $600, The absolute most.
No benefits, you pay all gas, you pay repairs, you pay taxes. All that comes out of the MAX $600 a week.
You really cant get more than 6 fares an hour completed. Each pax could take up 5 min of your 10 min trip each just waiting on them to get to car.
whats the most anyone total fares an hour have done? I bet no one has 7 completed in an hour for 10 hours a day, or 70 trips a day? I bet NO one anywhere has 60 trips in 10hours. the assumption is the MAX you could make.
so the max a week on UBERx is $600 week, for 300 trips a week. 5 x 10hour days= 50 hours.
so that $600 is more like $350-$400
for the sake of argument, since you would get overtime anywhere else for over 40 by federal law. you are making at best $6.80 hour net take home. not even minimum wage.
Also your destroying your cars value each 1000 extra miles you put on your car.
If you dare count the fact you are losing money on your cars value, you may and probably do end up around $5 hour.

babysitters make more. And we babysit Pax, all the time.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You'll never make money cramming as many minimum fare rides into an hour as you can. The money is made during surge and during long trips on the highway with little or no dead driving in between trips. I'm not saying that's easy to do. But it's the only profitable way to do it that I'm aware of.

Say you pick up an airport ride and drive 30 miles. At your rates you'll pocket about $24.80 for a half hour's work, before expenses. Assuming a cost per mile of $.35 then your net is $14.30 for the_ half hour_.

If your cost per mile is anywhere near the allowable $.54 then you might as well hang it up.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

The only way to drive for uber is friday and saturday night. only way to make money, In surge zones only! 2x and up. 
I agree coachman.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Funny how you base every ride on a minimum fare, without a surgey and $0 in potential tips. 
And obviously you're gonna have to pay taxes on your earnings AFTER EXPENSES....oh and not to mention every job your salary/wages are based on gross pay before taxes, so why would uber be any different lol


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I drive uberX in New Jersey and on average you can make between $11-$13 an hour after gas expense. I work about 28-35 hours a week usually between 5pm until 11 pm. alot of weekends also. You definitely will not get rich and I average about 110 miles aday wear and tear. You can work at a burger joint here for about 10 bucks an hour and you dont have to buy the burgers and fries and then try to sell them.....just a thought....


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Funny how you base every ride on a minimum fare, without a surgey and $0 in potential tips.
> And obviously you're gonna have to pay taxes on your earnings AFTER EXPENSES....oh and not to mention every job your salary/wages are based on gross pay before taxes, so why would uber be any different lol


whats your percentage of tips/to trips? 1 in 10 giving you a couple bucks. Add $10 a day if you want. Add $50 a week. 
uber has no tip needed policy.
I added NO surge. I just showed what you would make. Surge is obviously gonna help make it more. That is not the point. 
Uber will move away from surge pricing if they can get enough drivers on road.
Lets face it, surge only occurs because there are not enough drivers for demand at that time. 
uber would rather move 6 people from the bar at one, than one at 2x surge. 
they make 3x the money moving people. surge is not gonna be around forever. 
just like over $1.00 a mile is almost gone everywhere. and uber is working towards .75 cents. 
ask PHX they know, .75 cents as of this week! surge two of those and your at the $1.50 it should be. 
anyway, surge is a bonus, not a given. 
My numbers are gross pay, I did not say they were different. I showed the gross pay to be $600 max a week!
The most profitable per mile charge you can get is that first mile. $2.40, all other miles are just 30% of that.
If you go on longer trips, you will make less than the $600. 
math shows you the truth, and the truth is surge is only thing to help you make more. rely on tips on uber? No chance.
One last bit on a normal job, employer will take out taxes. but you will not need new brakes and tires and 3 tanks a gas a week to 
earn their $8 an hour. At uber they pay you and from that you Pay everything wear and tear. flipping burgers would not require new tires every year. unless you took min wage job 300 miles away from your home each day.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

GILD said:


> whats your percentage of tips/to trips? 1 in 10 giving you a couple bucks. Add $10 a day if you want. Add $50 a week.
> uber has no tip needed policy.
> I added NO surge. I just showed what you would make. Surge is obviously gonna help make it more. That is not the point.
> Uber will move away from surge pricing if they can get enough drivers on road.
> ...


I know....that was the point flipping burgers would be better


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

luckytown said:


> I know....that was the point flipping burgers would be better


And let me add... Taking Uber to that minimum wage job by getting rid of the car!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

You write a lot and obviously like numbers. Driving uber will not make you rich. Do you drive? I make $120 to $250 for 4-8 hours of driving per night and I'm not efficient as I have other duties too. I don't know where you get $600 per week max from. One has to be pretty ******ed not to be able to get more uber payout than that.
Then I agree that costs deduct from that so as a wage it's pretty poor.
Now, I don't think anyone should drive uber full time. If they want to do that why don't they just become cab drivers?


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

If it pays well part time, why would you think people should not drive full time? Because there is only 2 profitable nights in a week, when surge kicks in. What of the rest of the week, people still want to take uber places, but at $2 payouts to drivers, no ones gonna pick them up.
I have people tell me sometimes it takes 45 for an uber. Whos driving 45 min to get $2 short run to store? Not many. Not many would do it if they were 3 min away. So there is a failure in system. And once word spreads, 6 more months about, whos signing up for $6 hour unless you work surges at midnight around bars? Thus the other 5 days a week will find uber without drivers, thus twice the passengers will not be using uber, they will find other ways. You can charge pax $7 to go 2 miles, but you wont find drivers to do it for $3.50. Unless pings were one on top of other. This cant happen with too many drivers, trying to get the $150 sign up 20 rides, but then they quit. Why is uber pushing everyone to sign up everyone? Cause they need drivers to replace drivers that quit. Over 75% of their workforce is rotational. Start, quit permanently. Anyway uber does not pay fairly, period. Their plan is clear, maximizing profit at driver expense. Cant sustain long that way. Imagine if gas were $4 a gallon again, with these cuts? Drivers would make 50 cents an hour. Kinda funny the less they pay drivers the more drivers may push signing people up to get free $150, but in no time that house of cards is gonna fail, as people start sharing how bad it is at these rates, and will not push friends into signing up to lose money.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

You can't make shit at those rates, unless you want to ignore most of your costs. It's your call, though. Most will drive anyway, and after a year or so, they'll have a broken-down car and no money to pay for the repairs, let alone a replacement car. Travis will love you for doing this to make him rich.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

GILD said:


> *Im going to use these rates as example. 90 cents a mile and min fare $4.20*
> Los Angeles .90 cent a mile. min fare $4.65, driver still makes $2.40
> Miami .85 cents a mile. min fare $5.00, driver makes $2.60
> Chicago .90 mile min fare $4.20, driver still makes $2.40
> ...





GILD said:


> *Im going to use these rates as example. 90 cents a mile and min fare $4.20*
> Los Angeles .90 cent a mile. min fare $4.65, driver still makes $2.40
> Miami .85 cents a mile. min fare $5.00, driver makes $2.60
> Chicago .90 mile min fare $4.20, driver still makes $2.40
> ...


You didn't figure in all of the tips.
Oops ... never mind!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

A tipping option, would make those crap rates worth while, most likely, an extra $20 in tips a day would help change the game.
The problem is if tips were added, uber couldnt take a percent of it! Since the Pax did not tip corporate. 
And Uber only wants more money for Uber, not uber drivers(partners). Thats a win/lose partnership. aka take/give relationship.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Let's say you drive 60 mph for 23 hours a day, 7 days a week. 85 cents a mile, .15 a minute, 25% commission, that's 75 cents net per mile. 
That's a max potential of 7,425 a week. 386,000 a year! After vehicle expenses, about $2000 profit per week. 
That's if you are constantly driving from New York to LA and back, sleeping 1 hour a day. Then you have to give up on sleep when you have to buy a new vehicle every month


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Let's say you drive 60 mph for 23 hours a day, 7 days a week. 85 cents a mile, .15 a minute, 25% commission, that's 75 cents net per mile.
> That's a max potential of 7,425 a week. 386,000 a year! After vehicle expenses, about $2000 profit per week.
> That's if you are constantly driving from New York to LA and back, sleeping 1 hour a day. Then you have to give up on sleep when you have to buy a new vehicle every month


This is pretty much what Im saying. The most you can make MAX is miles * 75 cents.
humans need sleep and food. so you can only max drive 16 hours a day with a PAX in car.
And you will have to use restroom too. so 15 hours a day.
at 55 mph AVERAGE, you can only make $618 a day, not bad, but every 4 days you need oil change. and every 300 miles a tank of gas.
3 tanks of gas per day. -$75x5 days a week and two $30 oil changes. expense is $435 in 5 days. not bad.
in 5 days youll make $3090-435=$2655 for 5 day week, not bad. You worked 75 hours. and put 4200 miles on your car.
You also exceeded the daily federal amount hours for driving a PAX in car. like truckers. it is illegal.
Lastly if you do this all year, youll by new tires every 10 weeks, at $500 bucks
and at end of year, $138,000 a year, minus $2500 for tires. $135,560. You put 218,000 miles on your car. so your car is JUNK.
minus $35000 for new car.
Now your at the point you made $100,000 in a year, If your car never broke down in 218,000 miles(unlikely) lets take $10,000 in repairs that year.
since your on the road in the middle of nowhere, repair will be expensive.
Now you made $90,000 a year. of course you paid for no food, drinks, or hotels. as you are on the road 15 hours a day with your job, instead of near your home. not buying a new car every year. but im cynical. This is ONLY way, beside surge(unlikely bonus), to make $90,000 a year.
PAX in car driving 15 hours a day, at 55 mph, NONSTOP!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess I would 


GILD said:


> This is pretty much what Im saying. The most you can make MAX is miles * 75 cents.
> humans need sleep and food. so you can only max drive 16 hours a day with a PAX in car.
> And you will have to use restroom too. so 15 hours a day.
> at 55 mph AVERAGE, you can only make $618 a day, not bad, but every 4 days you need oil change. and every 300 miles a tank of gas.
> ...


I guess I would have never made it. It's pretty well known amongst tenured drivers that Uber gradually throttles back the number of pings you get the longer you're a driver, so that they can give the pings to the new drivers.

When I started, I got ping after ping after ping. One year later and I was lucky to get 3 pings during a 10 hour shift.

I shit you not. Uber is rotten to the core.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

new drivers do not know yet they are being played, THIS is why the sign up fee is so high $150 free cash, sure. but the new drivers really go earn that and pay it to themselves, uber makes them take 25 rides or so, to get the free $150. uber will scalp the $150 from them then pay it to them. Yet another uber scam, look at the left hand while the right hand takes your wallet. anyway, it only take a few 30 pings to know, some rides are not worth the time. you will actually lose money on a trip. Driving more hours and taking more Pax is not going to make you more money, that is a lie. The rates, set by uber determine for you if you make money. You will either work more hours or you will take more pools, but in end you will have to quit. since uber has 70% of its work force, as part time rotate to being quitters, IT NEEDS more drivers! I believe uber is at a tipping point. If it goes public and sells stock on the NYSE, that day will mark the beginning of the end of most drivers for uber. stocks will want more profits, uber will squeeze its drivers more, and in the end mass quiters. ubers there now with 30% less on pool rides, 25% commission that is really 50% of fare.
4.6 star bs to try to convince you to be a good driver and be quiet and not tell truth to PAX. Well that plan is not gonna work. Youd be a crappy friend to tell people you know to sign up for uber, without telling them they will make $6 an hour, if they are lucky. and with that great pay, ruin your car!


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

No telling how much an attractive female can make, assuming her moral compass is broken.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

GILD said:


> new drivers do not know yet they are being played, THIS is why the sign up fee is so high $150 free cash, sure. but the new drivers really go earn that and pay it to themselves, uber makes them take 25 rides or so, to get the free $150. uber will scalp the $150 from them then pay it to them. Yet another uber scam, look at the left hand while the right hand takes your wallet. anyway, it only take a few 30 pings to know, some rides are not worth the time. you will actually lose money on a trip. Driving more hours and taking more Pax is not going to make you more money, that is a lie. The rates, set by uber determine for you if you make money. You will either work more hours or you will take more pools, but in end you will have to quit. since uber has 70% of its work force, as part time rotate to being quitters, IT NEEDS more drivers! I believe uber is at a tipping point. If it goes public and sells stock on the NYSE, that day will mark the beginning of the end of most drivers for uber. stocks will want more profits, uber will squeeze its drivers more, and in the end mass quiters. ubers there now with 30% less on pool rides, 25% commission that is really 50% of fare.
> 4.6 star bs to try to convince you to be a good driver and be quiet and not tell truth to PAX. Well that plan is not gonna work. Youd be a crappy friend to tell people you know to sign up for uber, without telling them they will make $6 an hour, if they are lucky. and with that great pay, ruin your car!


Exactly..

The audacity for Uber to send out that text message every other day telling us to refer friends and family members to become drivers!
Really?
Do drivers really do that?. If you do, you are no friend. And I know NOBODY is referring family members. Right?

Good God, this company and it's pathetic CEO need to be put down.

And to all of the investors that believe Uber has a brilliant business model... go ahead and continue to drool all over yourselves as you dream of future fortunes to be made from this bs. One day in the near future when I'm watching a repeat of the Enron scam and seeing so many of the investors that have lost everything.... some likely committing suicide...i won't even feel sorry for you, because you had this tool called uberpeople.net that warned you from nearly the beginning. But your greed made you blind.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

uber text, turn them off, useless. text back reply stop. they stop forever.
DISABLE TEXT MESSAGE UPDATES

We use text messages to inform partners of the latest Uber updates and incentives.

If you decide you no longer want to receive these updates, reply “STOP” to any text message. You will continue to receive updates via email.

If you’d like to re-enable text message updates, reply “START” to the last message you received.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Good post... +1


----------

